

"Higher Order Perl" book now available free online (PDF is 2nd ed.) -- kudos to Mark Jason Dominus - qohen
http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/

======
qohen
The book--which has been mentioned favorably on HN before--can be thought of,
basically, as: "Perl meets SICP".

Which provides tangible support for my notion that Perl can be viewed as a
kind of blue-collar Lisp :-)

~~~
qohen
Mandatory mention that the classic SICP ("Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs") aka The Wizard Book, by Sussman and Abelson, is also
available free online from MIT Press, here: <http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/>

Lecture-videos, from courses using the book at MIT and from Berkeley, can also
be found online.

There's also at least one blog of someone going through the book and sites
where the problems have been implemented in languages other than Scheme.

~~~
runevault
I take it you mean
<http://eli.thegreenplace.net/category/programming/lisp/sicp/> ?

If so yeah great resource.

~~~
qohen
Possibly, though I'm not sure, given that there are a number of bloggers who
blogged their journey through SICP -- Googling the two terms, SICP and blog,
gets me these blogs, among others:

<http://www.michaelharrison.ws/weblog/?p=46>

[http://goose77programming.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.ht...](http://goose77programming.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.html)

[http://www.kendyck.com/archives/2005/04/24/index-of-
solution...](http://www.kendyck.com/archives/2005/04/24/index-of-solutions-to-
sicp-exercises/)

And those are just a few from the first page of Google results...

~~~
qohen
Then there's a guy who started doing the SICP problems in Arc:

[http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2008/05/working-through-sicp-
in-...](http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2008/05/working-through-sicp-in-arc.php)

And, here's a page of translations of the problem-solutions into a whole bunch
of other computer languages:

[http://www.codepoetics.com/wiki/index.php?title=Topics:SICP_...](http://www.codepoetics.com/wiki/index.php?title=Topics:SICP_in_other_languages)

(via <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1826>)

